# Lightweight cassettes.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Both of these are Omni Racer alloy cassettes. The first is an 11-21 10 speed Campy that I use on my road bike. At over 2,000 on it it still shifts very well and no skipping.:thumbsup: 









At the 2,000 mark. I didn't feel like cleaning it too much.









I have been so pleased with the performance of this cassette I bought a second for my tt bike. It's an 11-25 10 speed campy. I needed some bigger cogs in the back since I only run a 53 tooth chainring on my tt bike.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for posting this! Is this a once piece cassette? What is the noise level like? What chain are you running? 

I'm interested, because I recently abandoned my SRAM Red cassettes b/c of noise and shifting issues. I've temporarily replaced it with an Ultegra, but when the time comes to change, this may be an interesting alternative to Dura Ace. 

Keep us posted as you rack up more miles!


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Off topic but nice pics. What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Its a 2 piece cassette with 8 cogs and two steel cogs for the 11 and 12. I've been using the KMC X10SL since 2006 and it runs very quietly.

My camera is a Canon Rebel XT. With a Canon 18 to 55 lens. The Canon 420 flash bounced off the ceiling. Its an older model but great pictures are really about the lens anyway. Get a quality lens and if the body is decent you get great pictures. The issue with point and shoots are no variable aperture.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Do you got this cassettes from procyclingdiscount or e-bay?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a similar Token cassette with around 3k on it. Shifts fine, was never as smooth as my old DA cassette but it's ok.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Procyclingdiscount. Ernie is always awesome to work with. I can honestly say the shifting is just as good as my Campy cassettes. Probably one of the first things I noticed was how crisp the shifting was and still is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

mjdwyer23 said:


> I have a similar Token cassette with around 3k on it. Shifts fine, was never as smooth as my old DA cassette but it's ok.



Yeah, when I was using dura ace, I found shifting to be just ok to awful, depending on which brand LW cassette I was using. When I switched to sram, the shifting was just as good. As it is, I use a d/a cassette for my everyday stuff now w/ the sram shifters and rd, but I found more problems using those cassettes w/ d/a- 7800.


----------

